# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair) مشكلة بيت خط نوكيا 107 ارجو المساعدة

## Micro man82

بيت خط نوكيا 107 صيني ارجو المساعدة بفتح طبيعي لكن لايقرا شرائح؟ 
ودي صورة البورده:-

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الصورة غير واضحة اخي

----------


## king of royal

مشكووووور اخى  
تم غلق الموضوع  
لعدم متابعه صاحب الموضوع   مغلق

----------

